# Thru-Axle vs. Quick Release



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I've been riding quick releases forever. I've read about thru-axles and was intrigued. While at Outerbike, I got to ride a number of bikes with thru-axles. I think most were 15mm Fox forks although I did ride a couple of Rock Shox forks as well.

A long story short, I couldn't tell the difference. I'd like to here from others that have tried both.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

They are stiffer. Period. If you had ridden the same bike back to back with a qr and a ta in any kind of chunk you'd have been able to tell the difference. I haven't had a quick release fork for years, all 4 of my bikes are through axle.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Ride a 20mm T/A in the chunk for several months. Then put your QR fork back on and report back to us. 

It's when you go back that you realize the difference.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Hell, you don't even need to go for a ride to determine if the TA is stiffer than QR. Can do it in a parking lot. Just get on the bike, start rolling forward, and then torque the handlebars vertically. Promise you'll get more brake rotor rub on the QR than the TA fork.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it depends on a few factors, the main ones being rider weight and terrain. If your under 160lbs and ride on mostly smooth trails, you wont notice much of a difference. If your 220lbs and ride fast through rough terrain, there will be a very noticeable difference. A fork with a through axle is going to be stiffer either way, just lighter riders and/or smooth trails wont create as much lateral force to notice flexing when riding with 9mm axles.


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

Agree 100% with mullen. I'm a Clyde, and remember when I changed over, night and day difference.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I appreciate everyones opinion. FWIW, I was evaluating so many things at Outerbike so maybe I missed something. I was consciously trying to evaluate the feel of the thru-axle forks. The terrain was plenty rough and I weigh 200 lbs. Maybe it had to do with all the variables.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

My observation on switching from 29er QR to 29er 20mm TA: The axle makes for a stiffer fork-wheel interface, which makes the front end stiffer, which mean less deflection by rocks,ruts and roots, and thus a straighter line and more composed front end in the rough stuff. I will never use QR again for where I live.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

bsdc said:


> I appreciate everyones opinion. FWIW, I was evaluating so many things at Outerbike so maybe I missed something. I was consciously trying to evaluate the feel of the thru-axle forks. The terrain was plenty rough and I weigh 200 lbs. Maybe it had to do with all the variables.


Yes, lots of variables while testing muddy the waters. I still stand by my viewpoint. When I changed to a 20mm fork it wasn't an epiphany by any means, and I ride lots of chunky rocky trails. It was when I tried a 9mm QR again that the difference was noted. It was night and day as far as front end stability goes.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

I upgraded from a 5 inch Marz w/qr to PIke with 20 mm thru axle. I notice it imediately on how much more precise the bike steered. I could steer thru rocky switch backs and it made me feel more confident. It probably effects bikes with at least 5 inches of travel more then 100-120 short travel bikes. The TA maxle is makes is a snap to RR the front wheel. I would never go back to quick release.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

the simple test is what angle you can ride up a curb on.

The stiffer the front, the less deflection of the front wheel.

Just ride at a curb without unweighting, or turning or anything. You will notice that you can attack on a far more gentle angle with 20mm.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No question about it, you hold a line so much better on a TA fork as compared to a QR. As said, ride a TA fork for a bit on some chunk and then go back and ride that same type of trail on a 5mm QR and you will see and feel the night and day difference - fork doesn't twist as much and you're not deflected off your line as easily. It doesn't matter how heavy or light you are, anyone can benefit, but yes the heavier the more it makes a difference. Will never buy another 5mm QR fork or for that matter QR rear.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

bsdc said:


> I've been riding quick releases forever. I've read about thru-axles and was intrigued. While at Outerbike, I got to ride a number of bikes with thru-axles. I think most were 15mm Fox forks although I did ride a couple of Rock Shox forks as well.
> 
> A long story short, I couldn't tell the difference. I'd like to here from others that have tried both.


I assumed 20mm TA when answering the question, so heck yes, huge difference.

My sig below sums up my thoughts on 15mm TA.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

kapusta said:


> I assumed 20mm TA when answering the question, so heck yes, huge difference.
> 
> My sig below sums up my thoughts on 15mm TA.


Does a 20mm TA come on and off the same as a 15mm?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

On the 20mm there's an additional pinch clamping device on each fork leg that tightens after the axle is installed. (On the Fox forks anyway)


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Does a 20mm TA come on and off the same as a 15mm?


 I've never removed/replaced a15mm.

There are many different designs that use a 20mm through axle. The Maxle (Rock Shocks) is very easy, about the same as a standard qr.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

bsdc said:


> Does a 20mm TA come on and off the same as a 15mm?


Similar, but not exactly the same. The Fox 15mm is most similar to a QR in that once you install the axle and thread it mostly tight, the lever has an internal cam like the QR that puts the final tension on the axle.

The RS has a notched locking ring that the lever must ride down in as it's tightened and once that ring is tight, that's all -- no internal cam for final tension. In fact, once that ring is tight, you can back the lever out of the notch and the lever will free spin without loosening the axle.

I have both Fox 15 and QR on my 29 ers and do notice some difference but not a lot. I don't seem to suffer a lot of flex with the QR or struggle with keeping a line. My awesomeness, I guess.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Malibu412 said:


> The RS has a notched locking ring that the lever must ride down in as it's tightened and once that ring is tight, that's all -- no internal cam for final tension. In fact, once that ring is tight, you can back the lever out of the notch and the lever will free spin without loosening the axle.
> .


This is accurate, but just to be clear, you do need to close the lever, as it causes the other end of the axle to widen slightly, wedging it into the fork so that it cannot come lose.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

kapusta said:


> This is accurate, but just to be clear, you do need to close the lever, as it causes the other end of the axle to widen slightly, wedging it into the fork so that it cannot come lose.


Makes sense. My familiarity with the RS system is quite casual.


----------

